# strana instabilità del sistema...

## teknux

salve a tutti, come da oggetto, sono un po' di giorni che il mio sistema si comporta in maniera piùttosto instabile, soprattutto con i demoni di rete. questo dopo aver compilato le glibc (2.3.2) il gcc (3.2.2) binutils e gettext, insomma ho fatto una specie di bootstrap. poi ho ricompilato anche il kernel con le nuove librerie (ma senza opzioni diverse da prima)  e i demoni che uso più spesso come ssh, postfix e proftpd. purtroppo però, arrivano dei *blocchi* alle connessioni, di colpo la connessione in ssh rallenta come se stesse collassando, poi riprende a sbalzi. idem per l'ftpd...

non ho usato flag particolari per ricompilare.

qualcuno ha idea di cosa possa essere? saranno mica le glibc 2.3.2 ?

----------

## cerri

Che quelle glibc danno problemi e' vero, ma mi sembra strano che i programmi che hai elencato ne soffrano.

Ma cosa succede se li lanci a mano?

----------

## teknux

beh generalmente partono con gli rc dell'init, quindi dovrei provare a farlo a mano... posso dirti che proftpd lanciato a mano non da problemi. considera che ieri volevo/dovevo fare un'installazione di openbsd via ftp su una macchina senza lettore cd, ma ogni volta (diciamo per 3 o 4 tentativi) al momento di scaricare i pacchetti dall'ftp andava in "stalled" dopo neanche 3 secondi e non c'era niente da fare per farla ripartire, alla fine l'ho fatto tramite un altro pc...

stessa cosa per sshd e vncserver, si bloccano le comunicazioni e riprendono dopo qualche secondo o a volte addirittura mi cade la connessione all'ssh...

non s o proprio che dire...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sembran problemi di connessione più che di demoni... connessione tua o della macchina cui tenti di connetterti... Sicuro di aver impostato il kernel ed il firewall correttamente?

----------

## cerri

Confermo. TCPDUMP e' tuo amico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

forse dovrei seguire il consiglio di cerri sul tcpdump, visto che il kernel sono certo che è configurato bene per il fatto che è lo stesso config che usavo prima ma ricompilato a nuovo col gcc e le glibc. inoltre queste cose si sono manifestate "guarda caso" dopo aver ricompilato ed aggionato librerie e compilatore... ho tirato in ballo i demoni perchè li ho voluti ricompilare...

vnc invece non è stato ricompilato ma da problemi ugualmente (la connessione non è crittata via ssh, tutto in chiaro....)

grazie intanto dei consigli, nel frattempo provo a dumpare le connessioni...

----------

## cerri

Non hai il kernel vecchio per fare le prove?

----------

## teknux

si, non li butto mai per abitudine  :Smile:  ma avevo escluso una cosa simile, proverò a bootare col vecchio  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Beh diciamo che bootando con il vecchio ci/ti togli un sacco di dubbi  :Wink:  vai vai e facci sapere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

ehm..troppo tardi, prova a guardare il thread sugli inodes fottuti :///

----------

## teknux

ok qualcuno non mi picchi a sangue... dopo numerose disavventure in queste ultime 36 ore, per caso mi sono accorto che il problema era della scheda di rete. più precisamente, facendo delle prove con un altro sistema ottenevo gli stessi problemi, anzi, non si pingavano le macchine e la "lucina" della eth era spenta, anche se vista dal sistema. ho cambiato slot sulla scheda madre ed ora funziona  :Very Happy: 

saluti, tek

----------

